# Trying to find the Light...



## Truth&LightSeeker (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello all. I would like to begin by saying I am not a mason. I am 25 years old, have been researching for years and doing my homework, talking to masons, etc. and I have been very interested in joining the fraternity for some time now. I currently work with a freemason and was advised I should petition a PHA lodge. He also volunteered to co-sign for me on my petition so long as I get someone from the lodge I am petitioning to sign of course. That being said, my dilemma is this; I will be switching jobs in the foreseeable future to become an over-the-road truck driver. With this being the case my home time will be pretty sporadic, leaving me without much time to devote to meetings & such. I believe and have gathered that it may be in my best interest to wait until I would have the time to do so. I feel as though there is a strong force calling me to the fraternity, the esoteric and spiritual aspect of it specifically intriguing me. I'm just not sure how to go about it. I would like to visit a PHA lodge in my area, but there is very vague information on them online. No locations, website and blog pages that are long overdue for updates just make it extremely difficult and discouraging, not to mention my imminent career change. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 21, 2018)

The effort of each degree is about the same as taking a lower division undergraduate class.  Like you would take as a part of an Associates or Bachelors degree.  That's why we say the degrees are earned not given.  Depending on the Brother they could go in consecutive months or years.  Knowing how well you do mental work you should be able to guess at how long you would take.

Once you have presented your Master Mason proficiency you could visit around the country.  You'd have adoptive family everywhere.  That would greatly improve the wholesomeness of the driving experience for a family oriented man.  Well worth doing first if you have the time now.

https://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/

At the bottom see the Grand Jurisdiction Links button.  Only petition a lodge on this list as they are the ones that will allow you to visit nation wide and depending on where you are world wide.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 21, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Once you have presented your Master Mason proficiency you could visit around the country. You'd have adoptive family everywhere. That would greatly improve the wholesomeness of the driving experience for a family oriented man. Well worth doing first if you have the time now.


Very good point.


----------



## hanzosbm (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd say that this can go one of two ways.  I'm not going to suggest which way to go, but rather will offer a few ideas that hopefully will allow you to make your decision.

Trying to make your way through your degrees while traveling frequently could be a challenge.  As brother Dfreybur mentioned, there is a lot of studying to be done and you won't have somebody nudging you all the time to do it when you're on the road.  That means that self discipline will be very important and will be harder than you think.  There will be days when you don't want to read over the same information for the 500th time.  On the flip side, it's possible that this requirement will help you pass some time when traveling. 
The next issue is your interest in the esoteric side of Masonry.  It is definitely something that appeals to me and many others, but there's an old expression that you need to have your feet firmly planted on the ground before you reach for the stars.  I have seen many young Masons try to run before they can walk and then end up going down rabbit hole after rabbit hole of esoteric veins of thought.  Ideally, he has a mentor who can help reel him back in and guide him on that journey.  You won't have that, so the danger that you could get very mixed up is higher than in someone who is in one place. 
However, along with that guidance, there is a need for a lot of reflection and self study.  A huge amount of your search for light will need to be done by yourself, and this job will give you the space to do that.

Long story short, your situation is not ideal for beginning this journey, but through the difficulties, there are also a few advantages.  Only you can decide if this is the right time to start this.


----------



## Truth&LightSeeker (Feb 21, 2018)

I greatly appreciate the thoughtful replies. I will consider my options and will likely update the forum on my journey as new developments unfold. Thanks again.


----------



## hanzosbm (Feb 21, 2018)

Truth&LightSeeker said:


> I greatly appreciate the thoughtful replies. I will consider my options and will likely update the forum on my journey as new developments unfold. Thanks again.


Please do.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2018)

Truth&LightSeeker said:


> I greatly appreciate the thoughtful replies. I will consider my options and will likely update the forum on my journey as new developments unfold. Thanks again.


We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 22, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> The next issue is your interest in the esoteric side of Masonry.  It is definitely something that appeals to me and many others, but there's an old expression that you need to have your feet firmly planted on the ground before you reach for the stars.  I have seen many young Masons try to run before they can walk and then end up going down rabbit hole after rabbit hole of esoteric veins of thought.  Ideally, he has a mentor who can help reel him back in and guide him on that journey.  You won't have that, so the danger that you could get very mixed up is higher than in someone who is in one place.
> However, along with that guidance, there is a need for a lot of reflection and self study.  A huge amount of your search for light will need to be done by yourself, and this job will give you the space to do that.
> 
> Long story short, your situation is not ideal for beginning this journey, but through the difficulties, there are also a few advantages.  Only you can decide if this is the right time to start this.



On the family man aspect I mentioned earlier, I suspect this is why fraternities were so popular with railroad workers a century ago.

On the mystical parts, I suspect that would be a very good task for a driver.  Much of the mystical stuff involves mental effort in a way that increases the external attention rather than reducing it.  A driver has lots of time to sit and think as long as the style of thinking acts to increase the external attention.

Plus a driver has mandated down time for rest and exercise.  Meditation is very restful.  As well as being wholesome, looping back to the family man topic.


----------



## Truth&LightSeeker (Feb 22, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> On the family man aspect I mentioned earlier, I suspect this is why fraternities were so popular with railroad workers a century ago.
> 
> On the mystical parts, I suspect that would be a very good task for a driver.  Much of the mystical stuff involves mental effort in a way that increases the external attention rather than reducing it.  A driver has lots of time to sit and think as long as the style of thinking acts to increase the external attention.
> 
> Plus a driver has mandated down time for rest and exercise.  Meditation is very restful.  As well as being wholesome, looping back to the family man topic.



This is very insightful and makes me feel much better about going through with this.. I reached out to a PHA lodge near me to find out where they hold their meetings and plan on attending the next one coming up, plus a blood drive they are having not too long afterward. I hope that I can get their take on my situation and how I should go forward on my path to truth and light before I get out on the road. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 23, 2018)

Truth&LightSeeker said:


> I will keep you all posted.


Thanks and good luck.


----------

